# How to get job leads...



## projectguy20 (Feb 27, 2008)

I am new to this site and I am really enjoying the wealth of information available. One of my coworkers keeps telling me about a Job Leads site and I was wondering if anyone here has used it or knows anything about it.


Anyone ever use this site?

Thanks,

-PJ


----------



## ihms683 (Feb 20, 2008)

pas s cards out everwhere ..tell friends you need work ,,let your church know you need work . if you go and. letter your you truck ,like your proud of your buisness let your insurance man know . all else fails pray park your truck in front of hd and lowes on weekends


----------



## constrkings (Feb 20, 2008)

never had good luck with any of the job lead sites -- think they all want too much money. i just try to get creative with my advertising and passing out cards. 
i'll have to remember the tip to park my truck outside Hd next time work gets slow. 
i actually did hire a sub one time just from seeing his truck at the lumber yard. worked out well.


----------



## Cashking63 (Jan 4, 2008)

projectguy20 said:


> I am new to this site and I am really enjoying the wealth of information available. One of my coworkers keeps telling me about a Job Leads site and I was wondering if anyone here has used it or knows anything about it.
> 
> The site is National Job Bids and supposedly they have the lowest prices around for leads since it is only a one time flat rate.
> 
> ...


post a link


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

Dam*, ain't you guys ever tasted SPAM before?!?!!??!


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Sung to the tune of "Dragnet"...*Spam...Spam,Spam,Spam!*


----------



## easy sider (Jan 2, 2008)

I dont know. Our homeshow sucks since they moved it into late March to accomidate the garden guys from mid Feb. The weathers to nice and the days to long in March for anyone to want to go. I want leads now, not the end of March.


----------



## JWHI (Feb 28, 2008)

having a website helps. cost be 8 bucks for the year at godaddy if you do a google search for godaddy promo codes you can find codes to get it cheaper. Best thing I ever did. Put it in my newspaper ad.

Clients tell me they wold rather fill out my form then talk to someone on the phone. They can tell more about the job and don't feel intimidated.

best thing I ever did


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

ihms683 said:


> . all else fails pray park your truck in front of hd and lowes on weekends


this sounds silly, but I've actually gotten a few jobs from people seeing my van while I'm at the hardware store.


----------



## projectguy20 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey, thanks for all the ideas guys. And for those of you who said I was spam, well you are wrong! Its a shame that someone new cant get a break by asking honest questions.

I did go to national job bids and it only cost me $39.00 to advertise and get some leads. I also registered a domain name as suggested and a friend of mine is making some signs.

Thanks again,

PJ


----------



## john elliott (Oct 23, 2005)

projectguy20 said:


> Hey, thanks for all the ideas guys. And for those of you who said I was spam, well you are wrong! Its a shame that someone new cant get a break by asking honest questions.


----------



## hotel work (Feb 28, 2008)

make flyers and go door to door thats how i get most of my work


----------

